
Microsoft is closing all of its stores - bluedino
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/26/tech/microsoft-stores-closing/index.html
======
cpach
Discussion is ongoing here:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21297400/microsoft-
retail...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21297400/microsoft-retail-
stores-closing-cities-open)

